# 1975 1978 1983 Schwinn BMX catalogs and brochures Scrambler Predator Hurricane 5



## stingrayjoe (Nov 17, 2013)

1975 Schwinn catalog with the first year Scrambler insert & summer '75 insert
1978 BMX catalog
1978 "Cavalcade of bicycles" fold out poster sized brochure
1983 BMX catalog
All four for $45. shipped.

PM with all replies do not post here thanks!


----------

